# Hello from the Netherlands.



## chris tt (Jan 13, 2008)

Hello 

I have been member since january 2008,but never introduced myself here.
I am Chris,33 years and drive an Audi TT Quattro 225hp 2000 and a Volkswagen Golf LS 1975 (Swallowtail)

Bought the TT completly original,and changed it too what it is now 

First I bought 9x18 and 10x18 RH ZW4 wheels and a H&R 'gewindefahrwerke'. Painted the wheel centers black.
Also bought a new V6 front bumper and rear diffusior,debadged the rear and UK rear light for the complete red look.
Drove to southern Germany (1600km total) to change the bonnet.....for the more 'angry look'.

2 weeks ago I sold the RH ZW4's and bought a set of 8,5x19 and 9x19 BBS A6 wheels.Got tired of polishing the RH's every 2 weeks...
BBS will get silver paint soon.

Day 1.








Lowered and the RH's








Wheels black and V6 bumper.








Debadged rear.








Changed bonnet








The new wheels..


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## SAJ77 (Nov 16, 2008)

Love the bonnet...looks 8) :evil:


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum, love your car. 8)


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Belated welcome to the forum


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2009)

beautiful car! 

The bonnet looks superb! Is that custom work, or did you buy it from somewhere?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome very nic looking TT


----------



## chris tt (Jan 13, 2008)

manphibian said:


> beautiful car!
> 
> The bonnet looks superb! Is that custom work, or did you buy it from somewhere?


The bonnet is custom work...welding is done at RTS-tuning near Ingolstadt (Germany)

The straightening and painting I did myself (its my job)


----------

